# Can we save this post in the advice section?



## Bill4728 (Dec 22, 2005)

Moderator,

Can we save this post in the advice section? It is an excellant explantion of RCI's 1 in 4 rule.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14340

TIA


----------

